# New monitor ?



## IKE (Jan 21, 2018)

The monitor I have now was purchased 1-31-2011 and is on it's second computer.....in the past two weeks or so I've noticed it will flicker once in awhile and thin lines will go across the screen for a second or two and then go away and it goes a little dim and then brightens back up so I'm thinking it's starting to go downhill. 

The monitor is a 20" Gateway model HX2000......below is a picture and a link to the specs.

I know I can get a bigger monitors but the 20" seems to be just about right because I just sit (I just measured) 27" from the screen and I feel it it was much larger I'd be  moving my head up and down to fully view it.

Do you agree that's it time for a new one ?.......any recommendations on name brand for a new one or just go to Wally World or Best Buy and get whatever is available in a 20" ?



https://www.cnet.com/products/gateway-hx2000-lcd-monitor-20/specs/


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2018)

Ike, I see you posting almost every day here, so you must like to do it.
But why do it with a bum monitor?

"Google"  monitors, review the makes and buy a new one.  I'm sure it ain't gonna break you,

And you'll be happier.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2018)

The one I have came with my last HP desktop computer, so I'm not sure it's sold separately.  It's an HP 22uh LED Backlit Monitor, and it's been reliable and working well, no problems.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a Samsung 22", and it is about 5 years old, and has been great, and trouble free.  I like that brand, and the price is quite reasonable.  Here is a listing at Best Buy for virtually the same as mine.

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-22-led-fhd-monitor-high-glossy-black/5712660.p?skuId=5712660


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2018)

I have a very thin HP X2301 23'' HD LED Monitor with a solid base... Have a look here at the reviews... https://www.amazon.co.uk/HP-LM914AA-ABB-X2301-Monitor/dp/B005LAYKO6

I use it with my Mac Book Pro 



                                                                 	                 	                 	                	                       [h=1][/h]                        

                                                                                                                                                                                                                              	                 	                 	                	                       [h=1][/h]


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2018)

Yes by all means get another monitor...New on Amazon are $70 to $100 for  20"..


----------



## Aputernut17 (Jan 21, 2018)

Nothing wrong with monitors or PC's from Wally World, they have a variety of brands check their website plus good deals and no hassle returns.


----------



## IKE (Jan 21, 2018)

Locally there are no 20" monitors.....I went to Best Buy first and their smallest was a 22" so I headed to Wally World and their smallest also was a 22".

I know I could have ordered a 20" online but I like to purchase from a actual local store if at all possible in case there is a problem with the product then all I've got to do is hop in the truck and take it back.

Anyway, Wally World only had one 22" model and all the rest were 24" and larger, I ended up with a Element brand name and it's LED where my six year old Gateway monitor was LCD.

My eye / mind is still trying to adjust to the additional 2", the widescreen which makes everything look elongated to me plus there is also (at least to me) a difference in the LED picture vs my old LCD......I'm sure after a few days I'll adjust to it.

Here it is.......

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Element-22-Class-PLS-LED-Widescreen-Monitor-ELEFW2217M/111158656


----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2018)

Looks good Ike.  You'll get used to it in no time.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2018)

I agree with Falcon, looks good and you'll get used to it before you know it.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 22, 2018)

I did the same about a year ago and got a new wide screen monitor. It was different for me at first but now I'm very happy with it..  :encouragement:


----------



## IKE (Jan 22, 2018)

I can't seem to get this monitor tweaked just right.......things, especially pictures, look stretched out and elongated. I never had that problem with a 20".


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 22, 2018)

IKE, If I remember right you also have Windows 10, these are my display settings, maybe it might help you.

Go to settings (clicky on the white squares then clicky on the round gear looking thing.)
Then click, "System display notifications power"
Then on Display look for a box that says, Resolution. Mine is set at..  1920 x 1080
Then just below that box is another one that says, Orientation. Mine is set at "Landscape"

That seems to work for me, hope it helps. Good Luck!


----------



## Aputernut17 (Jan 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> Locally there are no 20" monitors.....I went to Best Buy first and their smallest was a 22" so I headed to Wally World and their smallest also was a 22".
> 
> I know I could have ordered a 20" online but I like to purchase from a actual local store if at all possible in case there is a problem with the product then all I've got to do is hop in the truck and take it back.
> 
> ...


If you click link and it goes to Wally World up top it has computer monitors click here, and the second one on line 1 is a 20" Scepter for $64.99 so indeed they do have 20" monitors. And on the left column put a check in 20-21" a bunch will come up and you will see 3/4 more 20" including an HP which is what I have now in front of me. As always WW has many choices in 20"


----------



## IKE (Jan 22, 2018)

Aputernut17 said:


> If you click link and it goes to Wally World up top it has computer monitors click here, and the second one on line 1 is a 20" Scepter for $64.99 so indeed they do have 20" monitors. And on the left column put a check in 20-21" a bunch will come up and you will see 3/4 more 20" including an HP which is what I have now in front of me. As always WW has many choices in 20"




They may have 20" monitors on the web site but they were not physically available in the store.


----------



## IKE (Jan 22, 2018)

HazyDavey said:


> IKE, If I remember right you also have Windows 10, these are my display settings, maybe it might help you.
> 
> Go to settings (clicky on the white squares then clicky on the round gear looking thing.)
> Then click, "System display notifications power"
> ...



Thanks Dave, that seems to have fixed the problem......the next time you're in town I'll buy you a cool one.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 22, 2018)

IKE said:


> Thanks Dave, that seems to have fixed the problem......the next time you're in town I'll buy you a cool one.



You're welcomed IKE, I'm glad it worked out for you.
I'll remember that, and the same to you if you end up here in NorCal someday.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Jan 22, 2018)

Correct buy I do all my buying online and get the best deals often not in the stores and I often get Free shipping and get my products in a few days. I do 90% of all purchases online only groceries in store.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 22, 2018)

My wife's computer has a Viewsonic monitor that has the speakers built into it.  I like that because it helps tame the clutter.  When I buy one it will incorporate the speakers.


----------

